# advise needed leaky windscreen seals



## novice1968 (Jan 14, 2011)

water started leaking into van via seal around windscreen, planning to repair by windscreen sealing compound by injecting under seal by lifting area water sipping in.
rang local branch of national windscreen to get name of compound they use 
Was told my plan will not work and windcreen has to be removed and refit, BUT windcreen usually break on removal and I have to prepare to pay for new screen if that happens
What do I do book van in and take the risk or carry on as planned.
Anyone out there came across this problem. Thanks for reading


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 14, 2011)

Just did a quick Google and came up with this recommendation - look at the ninth post in the thread here Leaking windscreen seal - The Mini Forum

The sealant is available on Ebay - for example here WINDSCREEN RUBBER SEALANT STOP PREVENT LEAKS ARBOMAST on eBay (end time 28-Jan-11 17:13:55 GMT)

Loctite make a product too - look here Loctite : Terodicht Elastic - Windscreen Sealant : motoGF

I'd be inclined to try this before surgery ...


----------



## novice1968 (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks for the responses, just ordered the arbomast via e-bay, will carry out plan and see
any other response please keep coming


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 14, 2011)

Best of luck - I hope it does the trick


----------



## novice1968 (Jan 14, 2011)

will update failure/success in due course


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jan 14, 2011)

The only proper way is to to fit a new rubber wind screen seal if you can get one and its an easy job to get the windscreen out without breaking it


----------



## shawbags (Jan 14, 2011)

A bit cheeky but if your plan does not work,throw a brick off it and claim on your insurance,it should not effect your no claims bonus .


----------



## novice1968 (Jan 14, 2011)

wilthebeast said:


> The only proper way is to to fit a new rubber wind screen seal if you can get one and its an easy job to get the windscreen out without breaking it


 
well beyond my diy skill


----------



## Firefox (Jan 15, 2011)

shawbags said:


> A bit cheeky but if your plan does not work,throw a brick off it and claim on your insurance,it should not effect your no claims bonus .



Don't even joke about it. Behaviour like that defrauding insurance, and it does go on so it's no joke, means higher premiums for all of us.

I remember a guy at work boasting how he faked a break in and claimed for a stolen TV. When I asked him if he realised his stupidity cost me money, he didn't have an answer.

As for windscreen sealants, I haven't had much sucess with any of them. That was 15 years ago though, I haven't tried the latest products.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 15, 2011)

Firefox said:


> Don't even joke about it. Behaviour like that defrauding insurance, and it does go on so it's no joke, means higher premiums for all of us.


 
Spot on!!!


----------



## shawbags (Jan 15, 2011)

Firefox said:


> Don't even joke about it. Behaviour like that defrauding insurance, and it does go on so it's no joke, means higher premiums for all of us.
> 
> I remember a guy at work boasting how he faked a break in and claimed for a stolen TV. When I asked him if he realised his stupidity cost me money, he didn't have an answer.
> 
> As for windscreen sealants, I haven't had much sucess with any of them. That was 15 years ago though, I haven't tried the latest products.


 
Hi there,it was a joke take a chill pill,i have only ever claimed off my car insurance once in 29 years of driving,i do understand and agree with what your saying,cheers Shawbags.


----------



## novice1968 (Jan 26, 2011)

*update*



Canalsman said:


> Just did a quick Google and came up with this recommendation - look at the ninth post in the thread here Leaking windscreen seal - The Mini Forum
> 
> The sealant is available on Ebay - for example here WINDSCREEN RUBBER SEALANT STOP PREVENT LEAKS ARBOMAST on eBay (end time 28-Jan-11 17:13:55 GMT)
> 
> ...




arbomast used, appeared to fix the leak, thank you for all your replies


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 26, 2011)

Hooray! Result


----------



## backstay (Feb 21, 2011)

*leaks around windscreen*

hi.i have a leak around the top of my rear window so i bit t he bullet today and ordered a new rubber seal from vw commercial garage at approv £25,then went to 1st.call,like autoglass,they will put the new seal in for £60 plus vat.i will be there when the glass is removed to see if any of the metal is bad,if removal of rust is,nt totally possible then i will have to have the  area built up ata body shop.i,ve been involved with the use of metalboets for 40 years ,so please dont do a bodge with silicons as the previous owner of my vehicle had done,but get it fixed properly,good luck b


----------



## novice1968 (Feb 21, 2011)

backstay said:


> hi.i have a leak around the top of my rear window so i bit t he bullet today and ordered a new rubber seal from vw commercial garage at approv £25,then went to 1st.call,like autoglass,they will put the new seal in for £60 plus vat.i will be there when the glass is removed to see if any of the metal is bad,if removal of rust is,nt totally possible then i will have to have the  area built up ata body shop.i,ve been involved with the use of metalboets for 40 years ,so please dont do a bodge with silicons as the previous owner of my vehicle had done,but get it fixed properly,good luck b



thanks for your post
my diy appeared to stop the leak into the van (all areas inside where i can see ) but not 100% sure regarding areas behind /under rubber seal so be interested to find out your result by 1 st call (where is this outfit) because when I first approached autoglass, southeast  they were not that helpful and I would not know where to order seals for my van (A class old Hymer).
be very interested in see some photos if not too much trouble


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Feb 22, 2011)

For hymer bits Hymer Direct maybe able to help-they stock windscreens etc. according to website.


----------



## novice1968 (Feb 22, 2011)

Tigatigatiger said:


> For hymer bits Hymer Direct maybe able to help-they stock windscreens etc. according to website.


 
tried very nice response but not able to help with the leak Quote, screen too large to handle suggested commercial firm , pass the buck


----------

